# Flounder gigging charter



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Anyone know of a charter I can hire out of Pensacola to go flounder gigging?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Lance Powers!!(850) 529-6909


----------



## flounder pounder (May 29, 2009)

Night shift charter
Capt. Ron Stone
Www.nightshiftcharterservice.com
gulf shores, al


----------



## Lance Powers (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks Brad!!!
I am in the process of getting everything up and running for gigging trips. I will post updates when we are in full swing.


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. Let me know. I would like to take me and one of my kids, probably multiple multiple trips.


----------



## bwwfish (Jul 24, 2011)

We are running gigging charters in the Pensacola and Destin area. Give me a call. Upperhand Charters (850) 736-9606.


----------

